# animal interference with SDVs?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Here's one example of an animal interfering with a robot. A fairly simple one, but what is going to happen when animals start to interact with SDV tech?






https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/...-countries-meets-its-end-in-philadelphia.html
I'm fairly certain that self driving cars won't survive the massive amount of vandalism that will happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Here's one example of an animal interfering with a robot. A fairly simple one, but what is going to happen when animals start to interact with SDV tech?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THE POOR " HITCHIKING ROBOT" !

CAME TO AMERICA & WAS FOUND DISMEMBERED IN WEEKS !

S.D.C.' S DONT HAVE A CHANCE !

Poor decapitated Robot !









Not even 2 Weeks in America !









Somewhere . . .
There Lurks a ROBOT SERIAL KILLER !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Here's one example of an animal interfering with a robot. A fairly simple one, but what is going to happen when animals start to interact with SDV tech?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I envision Hackers Holding street Demolotion Derbies when Bored !

Hopefully . . . without Passengers !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I was in Walmart the other day, they have a self driving floor cleaning machine. 

I watched it for several minutes, it negotiated people, the aisles, displays, shopping carts, it was really quite impressive.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I was in Walmart the other day, they have a self driving floor cleaning machine.
> 
> I watched it for several minutes, it negotiated people, the aisles, displays, shopping carts, it was really quite impressive.


first time I have heard that about any Walmart employee


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know about animals, but one of the big challenges that I see for self-driving cars is how they interact with human drivers and how human drivers will take advantage of them.

For example, have you ever been sitting at a red light when the oncoming traffic has a protected left turn? Your light turns green, but a few extra oncoming cars that are turning left try to slip through the intersection even though their protected left has clearly ended at that point since you have a green light. Most drivers will let a car or two get away with that, but if it continues for too long then they will start to assert their right of way. You kind of nose out into the intersection and give the oncoming traffic that visual indication that you are claiming your right of way and they better start yielding.

This is a situation that I think will be challenging for a self-driving car. Upon first consideration, you might think that the self-driving car would be fine if it did the same thing that a human driver would do. Give a visual indication that it is claiming its right of way. This assumes that other drivers will treat the self-driving car the same way that they treat human-driven cars, though. I think human drivers will learn how to exploit the cautiousness of self-driving cars, though. In this case, the human drivers might continue to turn left in front of the self-driving car because they know that the self-driving car will never go and cause an accident or other dangerous situation. A human driver, on the other hand, has the potential to get upset and do something irrational if people keep turning left in front of him. This irrationality is generally considered a bad thing, but the potential for it also keeps other human drivers honest, so to speak.

I think building an appropriate amount of aggression into the actions of self-driving cars is going to be very challenging. As of now, they are designed to be very passive, and I think that will be a problem as interactions with human drivers become more common.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I was in Walmart the other day, they have a self driving floor cleaning machine.
> 
> I watched it for several minutes, it negotiated people, the aisles, displays, shopping carts, it was really quite impressive.


DON'T TELL UBER!!


----------

